# fajita help



## Overboard

I'm fixing to cook some fajitas tonight; I haven't had any success with them lately as I rarely cook them. Anyone know of a good rub/recipe to use and some cooking advice. 

I always cook slow and usually do briskets and steaks; but rarely have I done fajitas. probably becasue i keep screwing them up.


----------



## rpduke

If you wanna go the extremely easy way, then go to HEB and buy the pre-seasoned meat. Its pretty good. Just throw em on the pit.


----------



## Long Pole

rpduke said:


> If you wanna go the extremely easy way, then go to HEB and buy the pre-seasoned meat. Its pretty good. Just throw em on the pit.


That's how I do mine and they are awesome!!


----------



## Rockin'2

*Lazy man's way out.*

HEB!!!!! I love the pork.


----------



## Reel Blessed

Either buy the pre-packaged ones from HEB or make sure you buy tenderized meat. You can also have them run it through a tenderizer at the store.


----------



## CoastalSpecial

I always buy the fajita marinade that is right next to the Liquid Smoke. It's in the same kind of bottle. I put the meat in a deep pan or pot with sliced onion an bell peppers. I usually get two bottles of marinade and pour them in the pan and top it off with enough beer so the meat is submerged. I let them sit for 48 hours. When grilling I might dose them up with beer once or twice.

I also get blocks of Monterrey Jack and put really thick slices on the meat before it comes off the pit.


----------



## 01 Aggie

*Trust me Trust me*

Go to La Michoacana mexican grocery store/meat market. There are several around town, but I usually use the one on S. Post Oak 4-5 blocks south of the south beltway...down toward Missouri City.

The beef fajita is the "fajita preparada" and the chicken in the "pechuga marinada."

Cook right on top of medium heat like you would cook a steak.

If you are not pleased, I am a monkey's uncle!!

These are the only ones I use any more...way better than the HEB marinated.

If you try it...pm me and let me know if you like them.


----------



## Reel Aggies

Make sure that you always pull the tough skin off the skirt fajita, even when tenderized, that is why alot of fajitas aren't worth eating.


----------



## Overboard

*01 Aggie*

I live in Santa fe- is there one of these close to me or do I need to travel? So they come pre-prepared already. I told my wife I was going to try fajitas again and she's suggesting something else. I told her not to worry.


----------



## Empireboats

HEB's are great just make sure you squeze some fresh lime on them before you cook them, and they will come right apart and be extreamly tender.


----------



## waterspout

01 Aggie said:


> Go to La Michoacana mexican grocery store/meat market. There are several around town, but I usually use the one on S. Post Oak 4-5 blocks south of the south beltway...down toward Missouri City.
> 
> The beef fajita is the "fajita preparada" and the chicken in the "pechuga marinada."
> 
> Cook right on top of medium heat like you would cook a steak.
> 
> If you are not pleased, I am a monkey's uncle!!
> 
> These are the only ones I use any more...way better than the HEB marinated.
> 
> If you try it...pm me and let me know if you like them.


Ditto, La Michoacana unless I'm doing the Sirlon Fajitas.


----------



## Hal01

Overboard said:


> I live in Santa fe- is there one of these close to me or do I need to travel? So they come pre-prepared already. I told my wife I was going to try fajitas again and she's suggesting something else. I told her not to worry.


http://www.lamichoacanameatmarket.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9&Itemid=17

There is 1 in Texas City, right at the corner of Palmer and FM146 beside the CiCi's Pizza, and one in Galveston.

There is also a Mexican Grocery/Meat Market on I45 between FM517 and FM646, it may be a Michoacana .


----------



## axespino

Go to La Michocan meat market and get the marinated fajitas. They are already split and they are good.


----------



## PasadenaMan

Here is a recipe for spicy Fajitas.

You will need

Chile de arbol







(make the Fajitas HOT) You need to add 5 -15 of these.
It depends hot hot you want them.

Chile Casabel








(Used to add color and thickness to the Marinade) Use 10 - 15 depending on how thick you want the marinate as well.

Black Pepper  
(Not the power but the Ball) Use 2 -3 balls

Cloves  
(you only need 1 or two)

Garlic Cloves  
(Depending on how much you like add 3 -5 peices)

And finally Water.

Pur that into a blender and wait 4 minutes and strain it. Soak the Fajitas for as much time as possible. You can get away with bathing them just before you stick the fajitas in the pit.

This is also good for Lean ground meat used to make Hamburgers.
I don't care too much for the premarinated fajitas unless they are from a local Meat Market.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

maranaide-equal parts Italian dressing, worchester sauce, soy sauce. mix together, cover meat with maranaide either in a bowl or zip loc bag for at least an hour.
Gar-on-teed to pleeze!


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Can't go wrong with HEB. I like the Hill Country Farms (sp) brand of fajitas that HEB carries. They are cheaper and more tender.


----------



## sandollr

I would like to add that you need to toss the fajitas on a hot hot grill for a couple of minutes turning them to sear the outside .. and then move them to a cooler spot to finish cooking .


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Use Fiesta brand Beef Fajita seasoning and soak the seasoned meat in a mixture of 3 parts pineapple juice and 1 part lime juice in a ziplock bag for a couple of hours. They will pull apart without a knife when sliced across the grain. Use plenty of the seasoning because the liquid will wash some of it off. Cook them over a blazing hot fire for about 4 to 5 minutes per side depending on how thick they are.


----------



## jabx1962

Haute Pursuit said:


> Use Fiesta brand Beef Fajita seasoning


Get the container with the Green Dot.

Also try some Mojo Cruillo for the wet marinade.

That Prepackaged **** from HEB is fricken nasty.


----------



## sandollr

Behave!! This is a fajita rookie. Give him a break.


----------



## shoalcat_james

I used to use K.C. Masterpeice Fajita marinada. I can not hardly find it anymore. I came across this Badia in Walmart. Great tasting stuff right here. I do put it on sorta heavy and add a pinch of Season All and Gralic. Also put a light coat of Italian dressing to keep the spices on and keep it moist. Makes a great rub.


----------



## jabx1962

sandollr said:


> Behave!! This is a fajita rookie. Give him a break.


Yes Mam...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

jabx1962 said:


> That Prepackaged **** from HEB is fricken nasty.


Yep... it tastes more like liver than fajita's!


----------



## sandollr

I like it!

:biggrin:


----------



## scwine

HEB brand marinated(not Hill Country Fare), sprinkled with a little Fiesta Fajita Seasoning. When pulling them off the pit, squeeze fresh lime juice on them.

They'll eat.

Edit>>> Do not use the gas grill, do it the old fashion way over coals with a little wood chips. This gives it the best flavor in my opinion.


----------



## sandollr

"They'll eat. "


My "little" brother says .. "that'll make a turd" ... he's such a *******.


----------



## ML56

I do some with venison and my family like it better than any of the premarinaded I've tried: Marinade whatever meat you use in McCormick Grill Mates seasoning(with the chili mixes in stores) I like the hickory flavor.Grill meat over pretty hot fire to sear the surface of the meat but before it's fully cooked take off the grill and slice into strips for fajitas.Put 1/2 stick of butter in a pan and melt, add sliced bell pepper and onion and cook till it starts to get a little soft then add Worchesteshire and sliced meat, let simmer about 10-15 min. and it will absorb much of the flavor and juice in the pan, always comes out tender even if you overcook a little on the grill. Now I went and made myself hungry for fajitas-Mike


----------



## 01 Aggie

*OVERBOARD*

Do you need to travel??? I am not sure...I would bet the other locations are good as well, but can personally only vouch for S. Post Oak. I have been pleased there all but 1 time out of about 30-40. There is another one on Telephone road between BW and Hobby Airport...not tried it either, but it is a little closer.

Be sure to let me know how they turn out...AND MOST IMPORTANTLY DON'T TELL THE WIFE YOU BOUGHT THEM PRE-MARINATED...TAKE ALL THE CREDIT!!


----------



## word-doctor

I just marinate in lime juice, garlic powder, and fresh ground black pepper. Normally I use fresh garlic for everything but find it's likely to burn on a really hot grill. And use mesquite, or even better, mesquite charcoal.


----------



## sandollr

Need anymore advise on cooking fajitas, overboard?


----------



## willyhunting

Buddy of mine's crew won the fajita division at the Houston LS&Rodeo in '08 or '07 with HEB's finest......

So some must like it.

I really like the Pork. So does my sister, I send her pork & beef fajitas from HEB and fresh gulf shrimp about every other month in Alaska. 

She tells me it makes her pretty popular at the neighborhood cookouts.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

willyhunting said:


> Buddy of mine's crew won the fajita division at the Houston LS&Rodeo in '08 or '07 with HEB's finest......
> 
> So some must like it.


If that is true they must have something on the judges...LOL


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

lots of soy sauce, chili powder, cumin, garlic powder, lime, vinegar, liquid smoke, throw a little steak seasoning on it after its done!


----------



## Overboard

Thanks everyone; I will try a combination of all of them over easter weekend.

The last time I tried them, the dog wouldn't even eat them. (if that says anything)

I will let everyone know what the Mrs.'s says about them. If they really turn out good, I may have to post in the basement and tell ya how the rest of the night went.


----------



## thebach

Here is my secret recipe. Start out with non tenderized fajita meat, I usaully buy mine at Sams. Trim off all the tough skin. Marinate in Dr. Pepper for 1-2 days; Then saeson meat with Salt Grass Steakhouse seasoning, a touch of salt, add pepper to taste, Itailan Dressing and Worcestershire. Let soak over night and cook.

I promise this wil be the most tender fajitas ever !


----------



## Pito Chueco

While we are on the fajita subject, does anyone know how the mex restruants get the sizzling cast iron plate presentation? I can never seem to get that part right.


----------



## D.L.

Very hot oven.


Pito Chueco said:


> While we are on the fajita subject, does anyone know how the mex restruants get the sizzling cast iron plate presentation? I can never seem to get that part right.


----------



## 41082

*La Michoacana ......*

La Michoacana is the place to go. Pick up some of there marinade Ribs as well. easy to get in and out to. Uumm!! I go to the one in Rosenberg.


----------



## Angler 1

Yep, The H.E.B. in Santa Fe has them, Just throw them on the pit. They are pretty good!



Overboard said:


> I live in Santa fe- is there one of these close to me or do I need to travel? So they come pre-prepared already. I told my wife I was going to try fajitas again and she's suggesting something else. I told her not to worry.


----------



## dbarham

Overboard said:


> I'm fixing to cook some fajitas tonight; I haven't had any success with them lately as I rarely cook them. Anyone know of a good rub/recipe to use and some cooking advice.
> 
> I always cook slow and usually do briskets and steaks; but rarely have I done fajitas. probably becasue i keep screwing them up.


 lemon beer and tony cacheres! let em sit overnite orange juice is good also!


----------



## quackersmacker

If you want really good fajitas marinate them in the following:

Juice of 1 orange 
Juice of 2 limes
2-3 garlic cloves (minced)
1/2 tsp cumino
handful of cilantro (chopped)
2 Chipotle peppers (minced)(from can)
3 tbs olive oil
salt 1/2 tsp
black pepper 1 tsp

2lbs thick fajita skirt

Marinate for 2-3 hrs, and cook on hot grill til med- rare to medium.

I guarantee you will not be dissapointed!


----------



## Pocboy

Pito, the plates are kept in a very hot oven, like previously suggested, or over an open flame to make them extremely hot. They place fajitas from a warming pan onto the plate and then run a little water over them. The water hits the hot plate and sizzles making it look delicious as well as making them moist again. I used to work at the Hyatt on the riverwalk in S.A. and this is how they were done in the mid 80's and I don't think it has changed much. Fajitas in a restaurant may have been sitting there for a while and this method perks them up.


----------



## manintheboat

01 Aggie said:


> Go to La Michoacana mexican grocery store/meat market. There are several around town, but I usually use the one on S. Post Oak 4-5 blocks south of the south beltway...down toward Missouri City.
> 
> The beef fajita is the "fajita preparada" and the chicken in the "pechuga marinada."
> 
> Cook right on top of medium heat like you would cook a steak.
> 
> If you are not pleased, I am a monkey's uncle!!
> 
> These are the only ones I use any more...way better than the HEB marinated.
> 
> If you try it...pm me and let me know if you like them.


abso-freakin-lutely correct. Mexican meat market pre-marinated and butterfly cut fajitas are the way to go. Michoacana is pretty dependable and consistent on the quality and there are plenty around the Houston area. They have great tortillas there as well. HEB pre-seasoned fajitas are garbage by the way.


----------



## manintheboat

01 Aggie said:


> There is another one on Telephone road between BW and Hobby Airport...not tried it either, but it is a little closer.


This is the one I go to. They do a lot of volume through this store and the quality is always good. they usually sell some very good avocados there as well.


----------



## Pocboy

I like HEB fajitas too and if you don't them then KMA because no body cares. Whew, I feel better.


----------



## Overboard

I did the HEB fajitas and they were good; I am going to try the other fajitas at the meat market mentioned on this thread. I will re-post and let everyone know how they turned out.

I planned on this Sunday but it doesn't look like mother nature is going to cooperate. (again)

Thanks 2-Coolers!!


----------



## fishhunter81

you want some good Fajitas(skirt steak), my way is not to marinate them as I donot like them marinated. Just get you some Fiesta brand fajita seasoning and some garlic salt, cover fajitas with seasoning put on meadium heat directly above coals, keep them there till they are about done on each side then put them over a higher heat just for a few minutes to get the outside a wonderful brown color, I havent had no complaints and anytime I show up cooking anywhere I am the designated fajita cooker, people just cant get enough of them. For some good fajitas there is a mexican market down spencer highway called La Tienda they have great fajitas and they r only 2.39 a pound. Happy grillin.


----------



## Overboard

Hey quackersmacker, I like that trout in your avatar.:wink: Sure is a bute.


----------



## Xman

i usually buy mine at a meat market here in San Antonio, tenderized and seasoned. then i go by HEB and buy my ingredients which are:

garlic
yellow and red bell peppers
onion
serranos
olive oil
mushrooms

i put them all together in a cast iron skillet on the bar-b-que pit get them all mixed and sizzling together.

well they are cooking i prepare the fajita, usually cutting off the skin or fat. then i cut them into little long pieces then when the vegetables are good and ready i throw the fajita on top of them and let them cook until ready. the fajitas will soak up all the juices of the vegetables and are very tender and have a lot of flavor.

enjoy!:cheers:


----------



## printman

This will help too. After cooking take the meat off the grill and wrap in foil for 5 minutes before cutting up the meat. My wife likes to chop up right off the grill and it dries out the meat.


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog

*I got noth'n.*

:work:

Pass me a beer.


----------



## Wading Mark

01 Aggie said:


> Go to La Michoacana mexican grocery store/meat market. There are several around town, but I usually use the one on S. Post Oak 4-5 blocks south of the south beltway...down toward Missouri City.
> 
> The beef fajita is the "fajita preparada" and the chicken in the "pechuga marinada."
> 
> Cook right on top of medium heat like you would cook a steak.
> 
> If you are not pleased, I am a monkey's uncle!!
> 
> These are the only ones I use any more...way better than the HEB marinated.
> 
> If you try it...pm me and let me know if you like them.


I just tried them and they are incredible.


----------



## Pito Chueco

Pocboy said:


> Pito, the plates are kept in a very hot oven, like previously suggested, or over an open flame to make them extremely hot. They place fajitas from a warming pan onto the plate and then run a little water over them. The water hits the hot plate and sizzles making it look delicious as well as making them moist again. I used to work at the Hyatt on the riverwalk in S.A. and this is how they were done in the mid 80's and I don't think it has changed much. Fajitas in a restaurant may have been sitting there for a while and this method perks them up.


THANKS!!!


----------



## robul

most important thing with beef fajitas is cut them against the grain. No matter how tender they are they will be chewey and tough to bite if you dont cut them properly..


----------



## SeaDeezKnots

I tenth the Michoacana fajitas. They are incredible. They are already seasoned and butterflied. You don't cook them as much as sear them on each side and they are done. Very thin and remarkably tender.


----------



## Outcast

Ok brother, didn't read all the posts so don't know if it has been said but I am about to make this guy rich! Go to stark bros meat market on Freeport St in E Houston. Bad part of town but badarse sirloin fajitas pre marinaded. you can't screw em up unless you cookem for two days at 500 degrees  Now the secret is out


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I tried the La Michocana beef fajitas last week but they were way too salty for me. They smelled good right out of the bag and the flavor was good other than the salt. Not as tender as the ones I can do on my own but not tough. I'm sticking to the Fiesta Beef Fajita seasoning and a pineapple and lime juice marinade.

If you can find some flat iron steak (they sell it at Kroger), pound it a little and use your favorite fajita recipe on it and you will never buy skirt steak again. Cost is about $4.00/lb.


----------



## Mantaray

I too have not had any success cooking my fajitas. I bought some fajitas meat from Fiesta and usually chose the more expensive kind thinking they would come out tender. Noop! So I nowadays I don't waste my money at Fiesta. I stick with sirloin meat. I don't know how some restaurants (not all) produced tender fajita meat. Doesn't seem to me they would go through all the trouble soaking the meat overnight. Maybe the pounded on the meat before cooking, or maybe there is a real kind of fajitas meat out there. I just don't trust Fiesta.


----------



## eastmatty

Hey overboard

There is a Mexican meat market in the strip center in Texas City. It is to the north end of of the strip (north of CC's pizza. Their fajitas are almost impossible to mess up. Give them a try and post a follow up to let other know how they turn out. I also add a little dry rub to add flavor we like.


----------

